# Trying my hand at drawing o.0



## Greimour (Apr 30, 2015)

My colored attempt at drawing one of my characters

Drew it with colored pencils and then went over areas with a black pen.


----------



## TKent (Apr 30, 2015)

very cool!


----------



## TJ1985 (Apr 30, 2015)

Excellent piece, and one thing I really like is that the head isn't squared to the viewer. It's very easy to draw people so they look like they're lining up for a police booking photo.


----------



## Gargh (May 1, 2015)

I've come back to this a couple of times because it bugs me, and kind of saddens me too. There's this beautiful, wistful, human face but then the rest of her is so unreal by contrast, that it jars. Her body and hair seem to have been added as accessories to the reality of her, rather than a part. They're static. Who's your character? Because I get 16 year old sex-trafficking survivor... and I'm really not being facetious. You're clearly good at this, and you've done a great job on the skin, but I see a real dichotomy in her that gives her that air of being constructed.


----------



## Greimour (May 1, 2015)

Gargh said:


> I've come back to this a couple of times because it bugs me, and kind of saddens me too. There's this beautiful, wistful, human face but then the rest of her is so unreal by contrast, that it jars. Her body and hair seem to have been added as accessories to the reality of her, rather than a part. They're static. Who's your character? Because I get 16 year old sex-trafficking survivor... and I'm really not being facetious. You're clearly good at this, and you've done a great job on the skin, but I see a real dichotomy in her that gives her that air of being constructed.



Honestly, it was just practice. Her name is Niamh and in my fic [at the time of the picture] she was 19 and in Uni. Her boyfriend was also in the room and the conversation wasn't exactly going well.... Hmm:

I will show you the process I went through; first the pencil sketching then the colored pencil sketch... final result is obviously the one in the first post <3








Here is the crazy one. I didn't do step by step pictures with color version, but I did take a short when I was almost finished. 

 = 

PS. 

The girl on the left is supposed to be her too about 5 minutes before she sat up on the bed ... in the color version I tried to downsize the chest ... the size wasn't exactly intentional from the start ^_^


----------



## Gargh (May 1, 2015)

I like the hair in the side-on sketch much more .

I think it's precisely because you're practising that it struck me. I've got used to skipping over anything that has what I personally think of as 'randy manga' derivations on the female form. However, there's more to yours than that and I think you could capture more flesh and blood and fluidity, if you wanted to. That's why I asked about the character though; if you wanted her to be more object warring with person, than person who's sometimes objectified (which I think is more the norm for most of us) then it works.

Either way, you're clearly capable!


----------



## Greimour (May 1, 2015)

Heh, I actually started with manga type pictures but not with her, did for the MC. [Guy]



Starter with top right, then right then left and finally bottom left. Didn't like any so tried to go a little more realistic. Couldn't get it right though and gave up after this one:



Oh, should point out I guess...in the manga style pictures, besides the blue in the eyes, start to finish was drawn with a biro pen. I invested in pencil and rubber after drawing those 4 pics and didn't invest in colour pencils until after the sketch of Niamh ^_^


----------



## Deafmute (May 1, 2015)

good to see you back Greimour had been a while since i had seen you around.


----------



## Greimour (May 1, 2015)

Deafmute said:


> good to see you back Greimour had been a while since i had seen you around.



Thanks. Until the festivals start up I have some free time and I have been writing again, so I am back.  <3


----------



## Raleigh (May 1, 2015)

That's better than what I can do  
Really good


----------



## Abby (May 4, 2015)

I like it, has a real manga flavour to it and I think the ample bosum and petite frame definitely adds to that


----------

